# Need help quick!



## Pods (Jan 11, 2006)

Today they will be removing a 30 year old Ash tree from my yard. My wife would like to have a bowl or vase made from one of the larger limbs to give my sons as a gift, as they would play in this tree when younger. The trunk is large, I can't put my arms around it. What size/diameter is needed and how long of a piece as well will need to be saved? Also, if you have any suggestions on other things to be made from this please let me know. Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Thank You,

Pods


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

The size is only limited to the turners lathe. In other words, get some big pieces and they can be cut down to fit.

Another thing to consider, if the tree is wet, it will need to dry first otherwise the item will crack. 1" a year if drying natural...can be quicker if someone has the kiln...but still can not rush. Ends need to be sealed also or it will crack during drying.


Someone could turn it wet and not finish, leaving it thick, storing in sawdust in a bag a few months, then come back and finish. They can warp, cool effect but also crack

If it's a rush, then maybe turn it and soak in stabilizer.


----------



## Pods (Jan 11, 2006)

Bill,
Thanks for taking the time to respond. It is an Ash tree. I will saved several sections ~3' long and 3" in dia. What will I need to seal the ends? Thanks.

Pods


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

Most any latex paint will work for sealing the ends. However, 3" diameter isn't gonna make much of a bowl. 
Another tip for bowl making is to save some crotch pieces (where the branches and trunk meet) as this will generally have better grain effects.


----------



## jtburf (May 26, 2004)

No offence, 3" diameter is not what you need, should have kept 6" to 12" diameter...


Good luck


----------



## Pods (Jan 11, 2006)

They said they can't cut it today, will get to it Friday. I will save the larger pieces. Is Ash tree wood OK for making bowls or a vase?
Thanks,

Pods


----------



## jtburf (May 26, 2004)

Would not me my choice, however if it means something to the wife do it.

Watch a few youtube videos of turning so you can get an idea of rough size to keep.











John


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Ash can be very pretty.

I agree 100%, find spots with big knots, a burl (the best imo) or at least the crotch (the area where branches split off) These will give the best grain

There is so much that can be done but it's all up to the turner. 

Dyes, inks, resin, crushed stones, inlay, burning, on and on. A turner can make a average bowl but an artist really kicks it up a notch.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

3" diameter is not going to get much...a pen or bottle stopper LOL


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

OP said he can't reach around the tree so maybe he meant 3 FEET in diameter..


----------



## Pods (Jan 11, 2006)

Thanks for all the replies. The tree is down and they saved 5 pieces ~10" in diameter about two feet long. I will paint ends tomorrow. Should I store it inside or outside after painting the ends?

Thanks,
Pods


----------



## jtburf (May 26, 2004)

Off the ground, laid flat long ways outside is fine.

John


----------

